# Simon Cowell brings the X Factor to US airwaves



## Carol (Sep 25, 2011)

Anyone catch the first shows last week?  Posting my faves from Weds. and Thurs.

I'm not too crazy about child performers, but she won me over quickly with her upbeat personality and awesome voice:
[yt]Ey9wq8RohuA[/yt]

I don't think Simon made a good move by sacking Cheryl Cole.  

Very disappointed at how they chopped up Kendra Williams' audition, her voice gave me goosebumps.  I hope they give her more exposure moving onward, I look forward to hearing more from her.

[yt]AknFzWvYU38[/yt]


----------



## Omar B (Sep 25, 2011)

Yay, another televised karaoke contest/local talent show.  I can skip this.


----------

